

How tcmalloc Works - dpaluy
http://jamesgolick.com/2013/5/19/how-tcmalloc-works.html

======
yoklov
Fascinating. I look forward to the coverage of Jemalloc!

On a related note, I'd love to use (or see someone else use) some of the
techniques used by modern mallocs (tcmalloc, jemalloc, Hoard, etc) in a
concurrent garbage collector. I believe the Boehm GC already uses thread-local
free lists, but in an accurate GC, i'd bet more tricks could be put to use

